# German shepherd breeders



## cody35 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi I was wondering if anyone knew of any good German shepherd breeders who as well as hip/elbow test also eye test and test for epilepsy and dawfism?

Alot to ask for I know but out last GSD was pts about 6 months ago due to health problems  this time we will only buy from a good breeder who seems to care! I am in England and willing to travel!

We have owned dogs all of our lifes and our home is now empty  If you know of any good websites I can visit aswell that would be great, thanks for reading! Cody.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

You could try Champdogs, breeders will often specify that they health test, I know a lot are testing for hips & elbows & also haemophilia in the males, but not sure about epilepsy & dwarfism.

I'm so sorry for the loss of your dog  there was a lovely long coat GSD who used to be down the school when we picked up the children, she was only 9 months old but had to be PTS last week as she was found to have severe hip dysplasia as well as skeletal abnormalities, absolutely heartbreaking


----------



## PennyGC (Sep 24, 2011)

I hadn't heard there was a test yet for epilepsy in GSDs...... there certainly isn't one yet for collies or shelties :-(


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

what location are you and what type are you looking for?i'm sure someone will be able to point you in the right direction


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Go for a nice healthy English Shepherd instead


----------



## Wildmoor (Oct 31, 2011)

re epilepsy - there is no test in the GSD as yet no confirmed mode of inheritence - stay clear of those that breed for colour

unless you are buying English lines no need for eye test the last confirmed HC was Hilpsford Hannibal - English showlines

try Kesyra Kesyra German Shepherds - GSD Breeders of german shepherd puppies - sable or black and gold

Antilli Antilli German Shepherds - breeder of top quality German Shepherds.

Conbhairean Conbhairean German Shepherd Dogs :: UK hobby breeder of german shepherd puppies in Scotland

dogs/bitches tested for pd list maybe a bit out of date now
Almerimar Foxy Girl B, sire: Nyrvana Moody Blues Dam: Kenzed Lucky Maiden at Almerimar 
Amberzita Zikara of Dejaga B, sire: Sergio Vom Salztalblick Dam: Thamespol Olive of Amberzita 
Anpo Wabi vom Bremlan B, sire: Nando vom Gollerweiher Dam: Conadrew Spritza In Anpo 
Antilli Aldo SchH3 D, sire: Bravos vom Steffen Haus Dam: Antilli Sindy 
Antilli Hogan D, sire: Iceman von Arlett Dam: Antilli Xambi 
Conbhairean Waro Ch. D, sire: Floro degli Achei Dam: Ch Conbhairean Leska Conbhairean Wotan D, sire: Floro degli Achei Dam: Ch Conbhairean Leska Larnmax Corrine B, sire: Neck von den Wolfen Dam: Larnmax Aisha(carrier) 
Marin zur Krombach D, sire: Woody vom Dreisbachtal Dam: Gitana von Karthago Mascani Ikon D, sire: Nando vom Gollerweiher Dam: Mascani Caprice 
Mascani Libby B, sire: Neck von den Wolfen Dam: Mascani Giselle(carrier) 
Neck von den Wölfen SchH3 D, sire: Ajax vom Röhnsaler BachDam: Jacky von den Wölfen 
Omen vom Drei Birkenzwinger SchH1 D, sire: Godalis Tino Dam: Haifa vom Drei Birkenzwinger 
Shernaa Chip D, sire: Maddin von Media Dam: Anderma Rena 
Tolberg Mascot at Rockforce D, sire: Lararth Antaeus at Deejays Dam:Tolberg Ziska 
Zakanja Bitter N Twisted D, sire: Ch Nikonis Colin Dam: Romeno Helena


----------



## keiflyn gsd (May 16, 2010)

i only know of breeders that hip/elbow test and also haemophilia test in males.

luvmydogs.... sorry but what makes you think that buying an english type will help this person avoid health problems. they still exist in the english type ya know.


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

keiflyn gsd said:


> i only know of breeders that hip/elbow test and also haemophilia test in males.
> 
> luvmydogs.... sorry but what makes you think that buying an english type will help this person avoid health problems. they still exist in the english type ya know.


She means Engish shepherds, not english type german shepherds, check out her website.


----------



## keiflyn gsd (May 16, 2010)

i do apologise but the person did ask for german shepherds. and considering she is the only person to breed them in the uk, anyone would assume that she meant english type german shepherds.


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

keiflyn gsd said:


> luvmydogs.... sorry but what makes you think that buying an english type will help this person avoid health problems. they still exist in the english type ya know.


Mine is a completely different breed :blink: They are nothing like English type GSD's! Check out my website


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

keiflyn gsd said:


> i do apologise but the person did ask for german shepherds. and considering she is the only person to breed them in the uk, anyone would assume that she meant english type german shepherds.


But there are lots of breeders of English type GSD's in the UK aren't there?


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

nothing to do with shepherds of any type but as someone who regularly gets asked what Rhuna is crossed with, I can understand the confusion from a similar but different breed type.


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

I understand people getting mixed up, I get it all the time, but it does say in my sig 'check out my English Shepherds' with a link to my website :lol:


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

luvmydogs said:


> I understand people getting mixed up, I get it all the time, but it does say in my sig 'check out my English Shepherds' with a link to my website :lol:


Speaking as someone who is starting to have the occasional senior moment, I think I can safely say, I could very easily still get confused. There are plenty of times I've suddenly had a 'eureka' moment, and thought ahhhhhh, that's why that's called that or similar.


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Speaking as someone who is starting to have the occasional senior moment, I think I can safely say, I could very easily still get confused. There are plenty of times I've suddenly had a 'eureka' moment, and thought ahhhhhh, that's why that's called that or similar.


Me too, but I think I've always done it, nothing to do with my age.


----------



## cody35 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi everyone thanks for replying, sorry for not replying sooner, totally forgot that I posted this!

Basically I have had rescues all of my life and my last one died as she was really old, we then decided no more dogs for a bit but my wife grew up with shepherds, long story short someone at her work knew someone with a litter, we visited, no paperwork, cost us £400 and the parents seemed nice enough, of course my wife fell in love, the people knew nothing about hips (neither did I really) but they said that their dogs were fine.

Ended up having our girl pts at just 19months old, varies health issues, spoke to the breeders who said that 3 of the other pups were also pts, they said that they were neutering the dogs, found out that they had already had another litter from them when my girl was 8 months old! Also had another one since but then put the dad to sleep and sold the mum   I was fuming nearly went round to their house, reported them to the rspca and council, nothing was done they have another gsd and huskies now!

When I have recues you do ont know the background so I accept health problems, but with a pedigree I would like the breeders to at least know about it, so this time we have gone the right way, we visited a breeder who has a litter due in 6weeks, about a 4 hour drive, but they are amazing, pups are £700 and worth every single penny and more! All health tests going all the way back, they work them and show and only breed to keep a pup and alot of their dogs that they keep never even have a litter, very impressed so we are waiting for the pups to be born to view again!

Thanks again for your advice and I hope that everyone does their research, you get what you pay for in the end!


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

cody35 said:


> Hi everyone thanks for replying, sorry for not replying sooner, totally forgot that I posted this!
> 
> Basically I have had rescues all of my life and my last one died as she was really old, we then decided no more dogs for a bit but my wife grew up with shepherds, long story short someone at her work knew someone with a litter, we visited, no paperwork, cost us £400 and the parents seemed nice enough, of course my wife fell in love, the people knew nothing about hips (neither did I really) but they said that their dogs were fine.
> 
> ...


Glad you found a breeder you are happy with, can't wait to see pics of the new pup.


----------



## chaka (Feb 19, 2012)

Just seen this thread. I was going to suggest the breeder whose dog I used on my bitch as she does all health tests including dwarfism, but glad you have now found a responsible breeder. I am often asked to recommend puppies and it is difficult to find good breeders in different areas so would it be possible for you to pm me the name of this breeder, thanks.


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Fantastic  so pleased for you! Which breeder is it you went with? Want to see lots of pics when you get pup home  xx


----------



## nickarzia zeke davies (Dec 31, 2012)

i aint heard of english shepherds + had a look at your website. them english shepherds look like hovawarts eh? 

i had a look at CONBHAIREAN website + I'd never go for them sloping back gsds as they do have wonky wobbly back legs. 

all the alsatians i ve had have always been straight back types and they ve all been healthy, active + strong well in to old age.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

great news that you've found what you were looking forward after doing your research. you now need to keep us updated and include pics


----------



## chaka (Feb 19, 2012)

nickarzia zeke davies said:


> i aint heard of english shepherds + had a look at your website. them english shepherds look like hovawarts eh?
> 
> i had a look at CONBHAIREAN website + I'd never go for them sloping back gsds as they do have wonky wobbly back legs.
> 
> all the alsatians i ve had have always been straight back types and they ve all been healthy, active + strong well in to old age.


Wonderful sweeping statement there! Conbhairean are one of the top GS kennels in the UK currently.


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

nickarzia zeke davies said:


> i aint heard of english shepherds + had a look at your website. them english shepherds look like hovawarts eh?
> 
> i had a look at CONBHAIREAN website + I'd never go for them sloping back gsds as they do have wonky wobbly back legs.
> 
> all the alsatians i ve had have always been straight back types and they ve all been healthy, active + strong well in to old age.


They don't have wonky back legs... All her dogs have real Schutzhund qualifications, which requires agility, good nerve and drive, probably much better than your white dog with crap pigment (pink nose?) and terribly straight rear legs which puts it at risk of cruciate injury, as well as not fit for purpose.

Oh sorry, did I just insult your dog? WHOOPS.

Do you mind posting your alsatians' pedigrees showing 5 generations of low hip scores, and working qualifications to prove that they are in fact fit for purpose? And preferably no half brother-sister matings.

Yes Conbhairean are top UK breeder 2011+2012.


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

cody35 said:


> Hi everyone thanks for replying, sorry for not replying sooner, totally forgot that I posted this!
> 
> Basically I have had rescues all of my life and my last one died as she was really old, we then decided no more dogs for a bit but my wife grew up with shepherds, long story short someone at her work knew someone with a litter, we visited, no paperwork, cost us £400 and the parents seemed nice enough, of course my wife fell in love, the people knew nothing about hips (neither did I really) but they said that their dogs were fine.
> 
> ...


Good news you have found a breeder you are happy with. I can't wait to see photos of your pup.

Do you have pics of mum and/or dad we could see?


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

chaka said:


> Wonderful sweeping statement there! Conbhairean are one of the top GS kennels in the UK currently.


Is that top show kennel? I have met dogs from the above kennel and think they are lovely in temperament and are excellent examples of the WGSL dogs, but not everyone wants a WGSL.

My preference is for the working line GSDs, and others prefer the English show line "Alsatian" type. Each to their own


----------



## chaka (Feb 19, 2012)

Moobli said:


> Is that top show kennel? I have met dogs from the above kennel and think they are lovely in temperament and are excellent examples of the WGSL dogs, but not everyone wants a WGSL.
> 
> My preference is for the working line GSDs, and others prefer the English show line "Alsatian" type. Each to their own


Yes top show kennel. I agree each to their own but no need to make offensive comments about a breeder which is what nickarzia did. I attended a training day with my show line bitch a few weeks ago and everyone else there had working line dogs, I received some good natured teasing but no one was rude about her.


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

chaka said:


> Yes top show kennel. I agree each to their own but no need to make offensive comments about a breeder which is what nickarzia did. I attended a training day with my show line bitch a few weeks ago and everyone else there had working line dogs, I received some good natured teasing but no one was rude about her.


Oh absolutely


----------



## nickarzia zeke davies (Dec 31, 2012)

hey dont shoot me! i aint mean to be rude about the breeder just making observation from that sloping back alsatian in the photo on there site.:scared: there was a documentry on tv about sloping back linking to wobbly back legs linking to crufts shows. they showed old photos of the original german alsatian who was straight back and looked well fit and compared them with today alsatians. lots of them breeds including alsatians / gsds ave changed loads since tehy first came out as breeds. i no nowt about dog shows as i tend to go for working breeds, mainly rejects from the police due to not being aggressive enuff. misty (black nose) came from a breeder in italy to my mate but his kid were allergic to her so i had her as a pup for me youngst daughter who wanted a white alsatian after them skipper books ( 1970s Children's Books: Skipper The Dog From The Sea: Judith Berrisford: Free UK Delivery ) and adonis (pink nose + yellow eyes like the wolf) came from a rescue centre. im over 50 so yeah i first knew them as alsatians so a real hard habit to break with me and i find it real hard saying german shepherd dogs can be too much of a mouthful for me to say and ive heard people say in abbrevs for gsd and one person replied jst, whats that? so much easier to say alsatian and everybody no what i mean. i aint good with words neither. :smilewinkgrin:

i seen i need to learn them jargons - what is WGSL? you never did reply to me question as i were asking if them english shepherds were in any way related to hovaworts as they look alike if not the same breed but difference names like eg alsatian aslo no as gsd? :confused1:


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

nickarzia zeke davies said:


> hey dont shoot me! i aint mean to be rude about the breeder just making observation from that sloping back alsatian in the photo on there site.:scared: there was a documentry on tv about sloping back linking to wobbly back legs linking to crufts shows. they showed old photos of the original german alsatian who was straight back and looked well fit and compared them with today alsatians. lots of them breeds including alsatians / gsds ave changed loads since tehy first came out as breeds. i no nowt about dog shows as i tend to go for working breeds, mainly rejects from the police due to not being aggressive enuff. misty (black nose) came from a breeder in italy to my mate but his kid were allergic to her so i had her as a pup for me youngst daughter who wanted a white alsatian after them skipper books ( 1970s Children's Books: Skipper The Dog From The Sea: Judith Berrisford: Free UK Delivery ) and adonis (pink nose + yellow eyes like the wolf) came from a rescue centre. im over 50 so yeah i first knew them as alsatians so a real hard habit to break with me and i find it real hard saying german shepherd dogs can be too much of a mouthful for me to say and ive heard people say in abbrevs for gsd and one person replied jst, whats that? so much easier to say alsatian and everybody no what i mean. i aint good with words neither. :smilewinkgrin:
> 
> i seen i need to learn them jargons - what is WGSL? you never did reply to me question as i were asking if them english shepherds were in any way related to hovaworts as they look alike if not the same breed but difference names like eg alsatian aslo no as gsd? :confused1:


Don't believe everything you see on TV. It took the "journalist" forever to find dogs bad enough to show on her programme and misled everyone into thinking all the footage was taken at Crufts, which it wasn't.

The sloped topline does not cause an unsound rear. WGSL = West German Show Line

It's not me that breeds English Shepherds, but they're not the same breed as the Hovawart.


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

nickarzia zeke davies said:


> hey dont shoot me! i aint mean to be rude about the breeder just making observation from that sloping back alsatian in the photo on there site.:scared: there was a documentry on tv about sloping back linking to wobbly back legs linking to crufts shows. they showed old photos of the original german alsatian who was straight back and looked well fit and compared them with today alsatians. lots of them breeds including alsatians / gsds ave changed loads since tehy first came out as breeds. i no nowt about dog shows as i tend to go for working breeds, mainly rejects from the police due to not being aggressive enuff. misty (black nose) came from a breeder in italy to my mate but his kid were allergic to her so i had her as a pup for me youngst daughter who wanted a white alsatian after them skipper books ( 1970s Children's Books: Skipper The Dog From The Sea: Judith Berrisford: Free UK Delivery ) and adonis (pink nose + yellow eyes like the wolf) came from a rescue centre. im over 50 so yeah i first knew them as alsatians so a real hard habit to break with me and i find it real hard saying german shepherd dogs can be too much of a mouthful for me to say and ive heard people say in abbrevs for gsd and one person replied jst, whats that? so much easier to say alsatian and everybody no what i mean. i aint good with words neither. :smilewinkgrin:
> 
> i seen i need to learn them jargons - what is WGSL? you never did reply to me question as i were asking if them english shepherds were in any way related to hovaworts as they look alike if not the same breed but difference names like eg alsatian aslo no as gsd? :confused1:


If you have a look on the English Shepherd site I think it gives you a history of the breed, should find what you are looking for there regards that question.

I think WGSL is short for West German Show Line, but could be wrong.


----------



## LucasDias (Nov 14, 2012)

Where can I find an excellent German Shepherd breeder in Northwest United States?


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

What type of shepherd are you after? Working, WGSL (West German Show Line) or American Show Line?

As you are in the US, I would advise you to check out www.germanshepherds.com (hope the link is allowed), as you will find an absolute wealth of info over there


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Moobli said:


> What type of shepherd are you after? Working, WGSL (West German Show Line) or American Show Line?
> 
> As you are in the US, I would advise you to check out German Shepherds : German Shepherd Dog Forums (hope the link is allowed), as you will find an absolute wealth of info over there


I wouldnt waste your time, they are a spammer.


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Ahh ok thanks, I didn't realise.


----------



## Wildmoor (Oct 31, 2011)

nickarzia zeke davies said:


> i aint heard of english shepherds + had a look at your website. them english shepherds look like hovawarts eh?
> 
> i had a look at CONBHAIREAN website + I'd never go for them sloping back gsds as they do have wonky wobbly back legs.
> 
> all the alsatians i ve had have always been straight back types and they ve all been healthy, active + strong well in to old age.


Another ignorant person with lack of knowledge about the breed - your the sort of igit that Heather wouldnt sell to anyway


----------



## Wildmoor (Oct 31, 2011)

nickarzia zeke davies said:


> hey dont shoot me! i aint mean to be rude about the breeder just making observation from that sloping back alsatian in the photo on there site.:scared: there was a documentry on tv about sloping back linking to wobbly back legs linking to crufts shows. they showed old photos of the original german alsatian who was straight back and looked well fit and compared them with today alsatians. lots of them breeds including alsatians / gsds ave changed loads since tehy first came out as breeds. i no nowt about dog shows as i tend to go for working breeds, mainly rejects from the police due to not being aggressive enuff. misty (black nose) came from a breeder in italy to my mate but his kid were allergic to her so i had her as a pup for me youngst daughter who wanted a white alsatian after them skipper books ( 1970s Children's Books: Skipper The Dog From The Sea: Judith Berrisford: Free UK Delivery ) and adonis (pink nose + yellow eyes like the wolf) came from a rescue centre. im over 50 so yeah i first knew them as alsatians so a real hard habit to break with me and i find it real hard saying german shepherd dogs can be too much of a mouthful for me to say and ive heard people say in abbrevs for gsd and one person replied jst, whats that? so much easier to say alsatian and everybody no what i mean. i aint good with words neither. :smilewinkgrin:
> 
> i seen i need to learn them jargons - what is WGSL? you never did reply to me question as i were asking if them english shepherds were in any way related to hovaworts as they look alike if not the same breed but difference names like eg alsatian aslo no as gsd? :confused1:


firstly the programme you saw was biased sensationalist journalism, the producer admitted at a later date that she prefers the WGSL to the pet bred non standards
The back and croup are not linked to loose hocks/poor rear movement.
The original GSD was a mix of regional herding dogs and your whites are nothing like the original dogs who were predominately dark sables and bi-colours neither are the so called Alsatians, infact Max v Stephantiz disliked whites he felt they contributed to colour paling and degeneration of the breed - I suggest you read his book


----------



## Wildmoor (Oct 31, 2011)

LucasDias said:


> Where can I find an excellent German Shepherd breeder in Northwest United States?


Thought you said you were from Brazil????????????


----------

